# Chazmtb's knives



## chazmtb

Hey All,
Well, it's about time. Since all my knives are now reunited, it is a good as any time to post the pictures. There have been many that have come through my possession, but I think this is about the main core and will probably remain the same for a long time.

First are the twins, courtesy of two masters. 300MM Shigeusa kitaeji yanagiba, wide blade, and 240 Shigefusa kitaeji gyuto. Handles and Saya, of course comes from Marko.


----------



## chazmtb

330mm Kintaru Ame Blue Steel Watanabe Yanagiba, with a horn and koa handle from the Handle Meister Stefan.


----------



## knyfeknerd

All gorgeous, wow. I'm wiping the drool off of my keyboard.


----------



## chazmtb

Ichimonji Mitsuhide 270mm TKC gyuto, reground choi and FH forum knife contour ironwood handle by Adam Marr.


----------



## chazmtb

Moritaka 240 Western Kiritsuke reprofiled and rehandled by Mike Henry.


----------



## Andrew H

The ironwood burl on the shigefusa gyuto is great.


----------



## ecchef

Outstanding Bao. :jawdrop: Show us the rest!!!


----------



## chazmtb

More to come. Gotta go to dinner for wife's birthday.


----------



## chazmtb

One of my favorite knife. I got it from Aframestokyo. It was a new old stock that came from the same store as some of his Shigefusas. The reason for the old stock was this knife has a low spot grind in the middle of the blade. I have tried to sharpen it out and getting there slowly. It really does not effect the performance of the knife. The steel is of unknown origin, but I think it is better than a white II yanagiba that I used to have. IT takes a wickedly acute bevel without rolling over or having a wire edge. Also, a very thin blade. 300mm Kitaeji yanagiba of unknown origin, and handle by me.


----------



## chazmtb

Suien VG Cleaver, also one of my favorites lately.


----------



## chazmtb

Some others in the lineup.
JCK Carbonext 300 Suji
Hiromoto 210 Suji
JCK Kayagaki 150 Honsuke
Nenox G-type 150 petty
Tojiro ITK 270 bread knife


----------



## chazmtb

And a recent acquisition that came in today. A William Beatty and Sons 7" cleaver, I believe it is a "0" size. Surprisingly good condition


----------



## Crothcipt

wow I am in awe of your expense.:saythat:


----------



## tk59

Nice collection, Bao. You should show the right side of the TKC. It was a pleasure to check it out and use it a bit.


----------



## chazmtb

Crothcipt

The collection was much bigger at one point, but I have paired it down to must haves.

Thanks Tinh,

I got the other set today, but haven't had a chance to open it yet. Yes, the other side of the TKC was the shiny side, but the maker's mark was on the left side.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

chazmtb said:


> The collection was much bigger at one point, but I have paired it down to must haves.



I like your definition of "must haves" Bao. 

If I could steal just one from you, it would have to be the Shigefusa gyuto.

Fantastic collection.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

chazmtb said:


> 330mm Kintaru Ame Blue Steel Watanabe Yanagiba, with a horn and koa handle from the Handle Meister Stefan.



Man, I was holding up a train...

Glad you finally posted your stash. I remember that 300mm yanagiba from aframestokyo.

M


----------



## Mike Davis

Very nice set. I see one or two i would like to have also


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Very nice collection - thanks for sharing.


----------



## apicius9

Nice collection, Bao, glad to see that he Watanabe with my handle made your cut  I also admire your courage to narrow it down to the essentials, I should do that also... And your knives really make me think that everybody needs a Shigefusa gyuto with a handle from Marko...

Stefan


----------



## chazmtb

Marko and Stefan,
Your additions were worth the wait. Having those knives is something very special to me. Those knives were forged and sharpened by the master artisans and their family members. Not the Sakai model of knife making, but the complete blade being done in house. It is only fitting that master artisans complete them. They are truely treasures.


----------



## mattrud

Just got around to seeing this. Really nice stuff. Thanks for showing


----------



## oivind_dahle

DAMN!

Love your style. Whats in the pipe?


----------



## chazmtb

There are two things that I want now. One would be a standard Marko 240 in carbon and D handle (I was able to be able to test one), and the other would be a Yoshikane Kurouchi Damascus 240 double bevel kiritsuke gyuto. It is a beautiful knife, and it functions kind of like the Moritaka that I have. I really like the Moritaka for cutting vegetables because of the way that the knife is straigt flat grounded, kinda like a single bevel, releases the sliced vegetables (like potatoes, tomatoes and other similar items) very well. I would imagine it is very similar to the Heiji that people rave so much about.


----------



## oivind_dahle

Hope you get them soon then  
Nice collection!


----------



## mhenry

Those are all nice, but that Henry Moritaka is outrageous. I really don't see you upgrading from there. Just kidding I can't believe you put that ugly ducking in with such beauty. They are fun knives huh?


----------



## chazmtb

Mike, you never know. I don't know if I need to change for cutting performance. I really like the AS steel and what you have done. The Yoshikane is just for pure looks.


----------



## mhenry

The Yosh performs as well as it looks


----------



## chazmtb

I was kicking myself that I could not get Pecos knife when I had a chance.


----------



## mhenry

I need to get a handle on it, but you are welcome to use it for awhile if you want. I should be able to re-handle it in a week or two


----------



## mr drinky

That's an amazing collection. Bravo. I love that 330mm Kintaru Ame Blue Steel Watanabe Yanagiba. 

k.


----------



## chazmtb

mhenry said:


> I need to get a handle on it, but you are welcome to use it for awhile if you want. I should be able to re-handle it in a week or two



I may take you up on it. Let me be the first to know if you ever want to sell it and get into something else too!

I am patient. Just ask Marko and Stefan. Ha Ha!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

chazmtb said:


> ...
> 
> I am patient. Just ask Marko and Stefan. Ha Ha!



Yes. Very much so.


----------



## stereo.pete

Your taste in knives is exquisite, well played for sure.


----------



## Sushi Ninja

your name is bao, are you vietnamese?


----------



## Canadian

Nice collection.


----------

